# px4 compact and defense ammo - 9mm



## ACVinman (May 24, 2013)

I love my px4c- 9mm and i have never had a problem with feed jams until today i bought a box of Liberty USM4 9mm ammo and took 10 rounds to test at my local range. it is very accurate but jams every time. i could not get it to cycle and feed even once. Has anyone had similar problems?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I myself would not shoot 50-55 grain projectiles in 9mm, perhaps in .32 but I generally prefer 60 grain on up in .32. Evidently this ammo does not have enough umph to cycle the pistol. I'd just forget the stuff and shoot nothing lighter than 115 grain ammo.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

On a further note, some ballistic experts in the field consider this type of ammo as "gimmick ammo" and to steer clear as such for a personal defense round. I would suspect some serious lack of penetration issues.


----------



## ACVinman (May 24, 2013)

denner said:


> I myself would not shoot 50-55 grain projectiles in 9mm, perhaps in .32 but I generally prefer 60 grain on up in .32. Evidently this ammo does not have enough umph to cycle the pistol. I'd just forget the stuff and shoot nothing lighter than 115 grain ammo.


I think you are right. it was my first experience with this type of ammo. i guess i have to experiment till i get the right feel and accuracy in a hollow point round. unfortunately thats a costly endeavor at todays prices....


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

ACVinman said:


> I think you are right. it was my first experience with this type of ammo. i guess i have to experiment till i get the right feel and accuracy in a hollow point round. unfortunately thats a costly endeavor at todays prices....


Yes, it's a costly experiment; but not nearly as costly as trying to use that round as a self-defense round!


----------



## ACVinman (May 24, 2013)

too true...thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

AC: I'll name a few you should be on the look out for including; Speer Goldot 124+P, or 147 grain, Winchester Ranger 147, Winchester PDX1 147, Federal HST 147, Hornady Critical Duty 135+p, to name just a very few. They will all work and shoot accurate for you. I use to be a high energy 115 grain +p user, but since the advent of the latest and greatest in the 147's that's where I am. In my Px4 compact it shoots accurate w/ anything I feed it from FMJ NATO to wallyworld range ammo.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

+1
I wouldn't shoot anything below 115 gr worrying mainly about not enough umph to fully cycle.

115 gr and up name brand quality ammo this should not happen or at least very infrequently. In the current scarce ammo times we shooters reside I can certainly understand shooting what we can scrounge up and personally wouldn't sweat the occasional bobble out of less than top shelf supply.

I recently tested my Nano, PX4 C and PX4 Inox with both ball and HP ammo in 115, 124, and 147 gr flavors. All brand name good stuff but I wanted to do a mini test for ammo type and grain sensitivity. Far from a 100% comprehensive test but I had flawless results with Hornady, Speer GD's, Win. Ranger, UMC and Remington. I fully expected that out of the full size but the Compact and especially the Nano impressed me. I generally prefer 147 grain or 124 +P as well but it is nice to know my Beretta's will do just fine on a variety diet as necessary.

T


----------

